# A Sunday surprise



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Introducing with a bit of V shock the newest member to our V family - Ficko (about 4 and half months old) .... isn't he cute ;D

Instead of waiting the planned 12/14 months before getting a V sister for Dugo (he would then be almost 2 years) - it took a mere phone call from a fellow V owner asking whether we could take in this little guy as he was without a home ........ we never seem to be fully prepared for the V factor.

He arrived around 7 pm yesterday evening and made himself right at home - eating, drinking and playing with big brother Dugo as if he belonged there. Had a bit of a cry in the evening until he was warmly wrapped up and pampered a bit but after that slept like a baby.

The one we worry about is Dugo - he is a bit of a softie and already is giving his bed and toys up and sulking a bit in the corner. We are making it a point to first give him attention, shower him with cuddles and are trying to keep his routine as close as possible to what it was before so hopefully he will warm up to his little barking shadow.

PLEASE PLEASE give us some tips how to best handle the situation - hubby is out now buying Ficko his own bed, blankets etc and some additional toys for both and treats to start training


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Aww what a sweet face! Congratulations! 

I don't really have any tips, but wanted to wish you good luck! It sounds like things are going well already, and I'm sure Dugo will warm up to Ficko in no time!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Agree... He has a very sweet face!! :-*
Do you pronounce his name "Ficko" with a long "i" or a short "i"?

I don't presently have a multiple-dog household, but I have had one a couple of times in the past. Here's my advice:
I think dogs have a keen sense of fairness. I really do. They kind of know when you're being fair or unfair. 
You want to eliminate the jealousy factor as much as you possibly can. Treat them both equally, with a 'nod" to Dugo when Ficko isn't around, acknowledging that he does have seniority in the household! But then... If you pet one, pet the other one, if you buy new toys, buy one for each of them. When you say "Good Boy!", say it to both of them. If you have to correct one of them, be careful how you do it, because the other one will think you mean him! 

It can be challenging, but also very rewarding. Congratulations, and thank you for opening up your home to him!! ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. The two dogs already know who has seniority in the pack. Dugo was there first. When you do greet them after an absence, greet Dugo first. _


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Crate separately but in the same room. 
Train separately, potty train, etc at first so the new dog cannot overrun the settled dog. The first dog should be allowed to be the role model and as such earns first place when feeding. 
As time passes, the new dog will find its way in the pack and will learn to share everything. 
Pretty much treat as a separate dog that needs to learn and integrate into YOUR pack. 

It is important not to allow them to form an exclusive dog pack that puts the human at the bottom. That may lead to all sorts of protective behavior when out on walks. 
I see some people walking two dogs that look cute and well behaved at a distance but the moment your dog approaches, turn into Kujo! Handler error, IMO. 

We brought a girl dog into the mix last year and she also took everything away from Sam. I had to set boundaries quickly because the first thing the little four month old did was hump Sam' head. If we leave her do as she pleases the boy ends up on the porch. 

RULES, BOUNDARIES, LIMITATIONS (CM)


_CONGRATS, WISHING U LOTS OF HAPPY TIMES TOGETHER.
_


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Bring in 4 ripe Females

and run ;D

Don't stop until you Find Ice


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

On the topic of fairness, dogs totally have a sense of it. I see it with our little menagerie here, especially with my roommate's doxie, as she LOVES food and is also sort of lazy. Make her do a trick without giving her a treat while the other dogs get one? Mini temper tantrum and pouting for quite a while afterwards.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=97944783


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone - many thanks for all the replies. 

We've had to say goodbye to Ficko (we pronounced it with a short "i") cause the previous owners asked him back :-[ not going to put in words the anger and disappointment I felt but at least they have now committed to keeping him and loving him. They admitted they made a huge mistake letting him go. Luckily we know they will look after him as they have 2 other Vs which they love very much and we will be able to visit to keep an eye on him. I did however give them a piece of my mind on their behaviour and made it clear if this happens again we will take him back and keep him forever.

Dugo on the other hand seems extremely glad he is back to being the only V in the house. He was quite jealous when I wanted to give attention to Ficko (less so with the hubby) and sulked a bit but now he is super clingy to me and making sure that we know he is number 1 - quite funny to see. So for the time being we will stay put and reconsider getting a puppy when Dugo is about 24 months......except if Ficko comes back to us .....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Dugo on the other hand seems extremely glad he is back to being the only V in the house.


Some Vs like it that way.
Cash loves to have other dogs come over and play. At 4 years old he still acts like a clown, and is on cloud nine to have a puppy pulling on his ears.
Lucy is indifferent to other dogs most of the time. She could care less if they are there.
June is my glutton for attention dog. I think she would love to be the only dog in the house.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Life is rough sometimes
... only some virtual ink spilled on the posts... 

Have they suddenly become forum members? ;D :-* 8)


----------

